# Breast Cancer Awareness - A Must Watch For All



## devdev (20/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/5/14)

Big Ups @devdev im all for cancer awarenesses!!! No funny business

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

Awesome post

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (20/5/14)

In consideration of your signature @Alex:



> I need two things to start the day, a strong cup of coffee, and a strong cup of coffee.



Here is the same chick - Taryn Southern



She is hot, sings really well and has an awesome sense of humour. That right there is Unicorn level rareness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

devdev said:


> In consideration of your signature @Alex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So true, drink moar coffee


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/5/14)

Dont mean to HI JACK your thread but this one is super inspirational !!!


It really makes you appreciate what you have in life... Not one of those make you feel bad Vids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

Grait thread guys !! Thanx !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

